# Apply Ethofumesate, Prodiamine and Tenacity to 60 day old KBG?



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

I have a KBG reno where the young grass is right at about 60 DAG's.

Am I in the clear to apply Rightline Etho 4SC (ethofumesate), Prodiamine, and Tenacity all at the same time, or is that too much for the young grass? If so, maybe just do 2 of the 3 or just Prodiamine alone?

I currently have mild weed pressure, but mose importantly I'm trying to control a massive poa outbreak as my yard is prone to such an attack.


----------

